# funny bunny nicknames



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

my bff calls holland lops puppy rabbits she claims that to her they look lik puppies.

post what u or ur friends call those fuzzy buns.:wink


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 22, 2011)

I call mine buns or bunnikins or furryloves. Lol


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

bunnikinz that is SUPER cute


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 22, 2011)

We have Becky Boo (Rebecca Lynn - mini lop), Cindi Loo (Cinderella - satain mix), and the muppett (Houdini - angora). Their formal names came from the rescues.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 26, 2011)

cute nicknames


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Martie McFartypants, Martie Smartypants, Martie McFly, Baaad Bunneh, and Jezz for Jezzabelle, she doesn't really get into trouble so its hard to call her bad, lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 26, 2011)

D'Rat, Fatty McRatty, Budha Boy, Stinky Pete, Bug Butt...so many more, so little time.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I call them my bunners, individualy I call Smooch McFatty Fat Pants, Thor I call bunford and Kramer I call lil Wackadoo.
I have no nick name for my rescue in fear I will get attatched. He needs a loving home


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 26, 2011)

Benjamin is called Gentle Ben after the grizzly Adams bear because they are both about the same size lol. BoBo Bunny or Ben Ben the Brat.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 27, 2011)

i luv baaad bunneh, Drat, wackadoo and bunford


----------



## Dustiechick (Jul 27, 2011)

Dustitos, stinky, dusters, stinkers, bad bunny, poopers ,pants ( cause she's a Dutch and looks like she wears pants!  )


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 27, 2011)

General Bismark is often refereed to as Biz Biz. It came out of my mouth one day and stuck!


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 27, 2011)

Ty is just Ty Ty, for some reason, like saying his name twice makes it a nickname XD

Jabberwocky is Yabber Jabber.

Babbitty Rabbitty is Babs.

Willow is Willow-Bun Bun.

Star is Star-Boy.

I'm just not very creative with nicknames. They all get called Bun-Bun at some point or another.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

Adorable nicknames


----------



## Seraphina (Aug 2, 2011)

Sera becomes 'Weras'
Epies becomes 'Ep!' or Wep.

And when they sit like cats, all puffed out and feet tucked under, we call them pods.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2011)

we call Wild Card jack, ace, WC and yeti


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 14, 2011)

My Dad has given Guy a new nickname: 'Oliver', as in Oliver Twist - "Can I have some more?" - because after being given one treat he stands up and will even walk on his back legs to beg for another. 

Love that bun xx :0).


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 14, 2011)

My dad called Toby "Bugs" or "Wascally Wabbit" all summer. Mom called him "Toberoo"

For me it's Toby, the Tobester, Tobyfur or Brat depending


----------



## Cinnysmum (Sep 26, 2011)

We call Cinnabun Cinny Binny, Binny, Stinky Binky, and Poopy Scoopy!


----------



## Yield (Sep 26, 2011)

Baby for Sabriel.
Brat for Solara.
Grandpa for Silas.

XD


----------



## EileenH (Sep 27, 2011)

Fancypants!


----------



## Tessa (Sep 28, 2011)

For Lola it's been: LoLo, Lola-Licious, Lola Bun

For Vito: Brat Prince, Thug Bunny, White Diablo

And depending on their mischief : Momma's little Fecker's (excuse the "French")


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 28, 2011)

I call mine mr, missy, sweetie pie and munchkin. :biggrin2:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tessa wrote: *


> For Lola it's been: LoLo, Lola-Licious, Lola Bun
> 
> For Vito: Brat Prince, Thug Bunny, White Diablo
> 
> And depending on their mischief : Momma's little Fecker's (excuse the "French")


Sorry for the double post but i just wanted to let Tessa know that if her bunnies go missing, it wasn't me.


----------



## rokinmyownsox (May 23, 2012)

I call mine Fuzz-butts.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 24, 2012)

bunbuns here..sometimes I feel like people are thinking I'm talking about my rear lol


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

Willard is called "Bunny Bear"

Kreacher is called "Snuggle Bunny"

Dobby is called "Dobinski"

Neville is called "Monster"

Luna is called "Q-Tip"

K


----------



## cwolfec (May 24, 2012)

We call ours bunners, bunnaroo, tiny tuna, and little biscuit. Most all of his nicknames are edible because I could eat him up he's so cute! :bunnyheart


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 24, 2012)

My husband is starting to call Becky a "lump of love" because she just melts into people.

Sophie Bee gets shortened to SoBe


----------



## patches2593 (May 29, 2012)

i call mine (only one rabbit)bubby,rabbit, bunny, buppy,and beebee.DDDD 

his nameis paches no clue how i got these names for him... its funny cuz i like never call him by his real name


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 29, 2012)

I call Weston fuzzbutt, stinky butt, wes, bunny-boo, Little Mister, and Bubbies.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 29, 2012)

Derby is nicknamed moo-moo because of his big ears and he is black and white like a little calf. Also called whirling derby because he tears around like a mad hatter.


----------

